# Tracer 2 - welche Sattelklemme



## trialsin (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
könnte mal jemand bitte sein Sattelrohr nachmessen? Laut Intense Hompage
soll die Sattelklemme 34,9 mm haben...wenn ich aber nun meine
35mm Chromag Klemme vom Chameleon benutzen will passt sie nicht. Also hab ich mal meinen Rahmen gemessen : 36,5 mm. Also ist der Schweisser besoffen gewesen und hat das falsche Rohr genommen, der Lackierer hat zuviel Pulver genommen oder die Homepage lügt 

Gruss

Seb


----------



## iRider (4. Mai 2012)

Ist schon korrekt. Die Wandstärke wurde erhöht. Wurde schonmal diskutiert (glaube auf MTBR).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsin (4. Mai 2012)

Ah ok, danke sehr!


----------

